# Heres my baby- teal 200sx



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Here it is for all to see  

http://members.sounddomain.com/psch200sx


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

doesnt your car know that wearing a hat can make you go bald... Nice car btw.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Very nice 
especially the color


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, I like the color too. we need a club for teal b14s


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *yea, I like the color too. we need a club for teal b14s  *


Hell yeah!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

teal-b14-forums.com


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

cool man, keep reppin the autos......oh and we both have the same pioneer speakers!  i have mine in the front door pannels


----------

